# A dog's purpose



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

---From a four year old.

Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year old irish wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Tim, his wife Lisa and their little boy Shane were all very attached to Belker and were hoping for a miracle.
I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker and offered to perform the euthanasia in their home. 
As we made arrangements, Tim and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for the four year old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt Shane might learn something from the experience.
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed calm, petting the old dog for the last time. I wondered if he knew what was going on. 
Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while wondering aloud about the sad fact that animals lives are shorter than humans. 
Shane, who had been listening quitely, piped up, "I know why". Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth, stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.
He said, "people are born and live longer so they can learn how to live a good life, like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right? The four year old continued, Well, he said, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long. 

I didn't compose that, Found it somewhere and thought it to be worth repeating.
Ron


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Outa the mouths of babe's! That little one said it all in such a small voice. Having lost 2 dogs resently, I found comfort in this post. 

Thank you Ron for taking the time to post this. 
Kathy


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

love it. great post. thanks ron for sharing it with us


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That was a great find ron, glad you took the time to share it with us Thanks!


----------

